# Panther Crabs question



## Galokin

I think crabs fall under this category?

Has anyone had experience with these?
I recently bought some at the weekend for my Tropical set up and they seem to be destroying my live plants piece by piece.

is this normal behaviour? Any way to get around they wreaking total havok with my aquarium?

many thanks in advance!


----------



## MediaHound

I've never had them but if you have a net breeder around maybe you can put them in there?


----------



## Galokin

MediaHound said:


> I've never had them but if you have a net breeder around maybe you can put them in there?


Sadly i dont have a net breeder, let alone what one really is lol.

The crabs look like this









Also had a choice of Red Thai or Vampire crabs. Vampires are purple with yellow eyes, rather cool but i have black gravel so they would be hard to find!


----------



## MediaHound

Check it out: 
net breeder - Google Search 
<table class="ts" id="imgtb" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td id="tDataImage0" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage1" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage2" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage3" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage4" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage5" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage6" style="padding-top: 0px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td></tr><tr><td id="tDataText0" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Marina Fish *Net Breeder*450 × 359 - 68k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">theaquariumshop.com.au</cite>

</td><td id="tDataText1" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">*NET BREEDER* is great for375 × 374 - 21k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">plantguild.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText2" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Lee's *Net Breeder* is the400 × 400 - 38k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">arcatapet.com</cite>

</td><td id="tDataText3" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">inside a '*net*673 × 760 - 174k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">stickycricket.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText4" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Sera *net breeder*. £3.95320 × 282 - 18k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">fishandfins.co.uk</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText5" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">A fish *breeder net* is a very400 × 300 - 10k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">askville.amazon.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText6" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Photo 12: A '*net*760 × 570 - 105k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">stickycricket.com</cite>

</td></tr><tr><td id="tDataImage7" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage8" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage9" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage10" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage11" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage12" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage13" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td></tr><tr><td id="tDataText7" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">I had a *net breeder*364 × 509 - 45k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">aquariacentral.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText8" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">fish and a *net breeder*.270 × 202 - 9k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">aquariumfish.net</cite>

</td><td id="tDataText9" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">sword fry died in the *net*,500 × 333 - 104k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">funfishtank.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText10" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">The *net breeder* is in the300 × 199 - 16k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">fishpondinfo.com</cite>

</td><td id="tDataText11" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">*Net Breeder*600 × 600 - 102k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">petworldshop.com</cite>

</td><td id="tDataText12" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Fine Mesh Fish *Net Breeder*300 × 236 - 78k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">petdiscounters.com</cite>
Find similar images

</td><td id="tDataText13" align="left" valign="top" width="14.285714285714286%">Fry *Net Breeder* Breeding594 × 286 - 42k - jpg
<cite style="font-style: normal;">uxsight.com</cite>

</td></tr><tr><td id="tDataImage14" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage15" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage16" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage17" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage18" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage19" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td><td id="tDataImage20" style="padding-top: 16px;" nowrap="nowrap" align="left" valign="bottom" width="14.285714285714286%"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

